# Autotrail tyre wear



## jbs61 (Aug 14, 2008)

hi everyone,Im after a bit of advice,
Ive been looking at 696g with 14000 miles on it,but what concerns me is that the front tyres are nearley worn out!!
This seems low mileage to wear out tyres 
Im assured by the seller and the service book that the mileage is correct, 
Its a new shape FIAT with the upgraded engine to 160hp
My current van is the old 2.8jtd with 11000 miles and the front tyres look hardly worn.
any ideas or is that the expected mileage with a 160hp engine?

Barry


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Hi Barry,

Just replaced mine, although they were still legal, at 18,000 miles.

Autocruise 160 HP. 

So your'e probably looking at an OK vehicle.

Gerry


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

What are the rest of the tyres like, is it a tag axle, could they have taken the tyres from the back where they drag and put them on the front, making it easier to have them changed later.have you looked at the date on the tyres.
This makes me wonder what else could be wrong, what year is it.
and please dont all post on here it's 2010. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## jbs61 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi cabby
its 2007 ,single rear axle,and rear tyres look ok.

Barry


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Mine have done 17000 and there is still plenty of wear in them,although I did change front to rear a couple of years ago as the fronts were wearing faster.

This is with the 2.8 JTD engine remapped to 165 BHP,having said that I don't think that has made much difference as I am light with the right foot.

I will be replacing mine soon,not because of tyre wear but they are 5 years old and I worry about the sidewalls deteriorating.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry got did not read correctly,was commenting about a Hobby, not an autotrail.
is the wear even and same on both tyres. If so then this can only point to harsh and heavy handed driving. which makes one wonder how well they have not looked after the van in general.
Unless it is an absolute bargin or giveaway price I would go and look elsewhere. have you test driven it and tried reversing uphill. for judder.Oh no they dont have problems.forgot. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

My 2.8 Hymer has done 29,000 miles and still has plenty of tread left on the front and rear.

Check to see if the tyre tread is even. Look for other damage to the tyre such as the walls. It's quite difficult to get the wheels balanced and aligned on a motorhome. This, together with the wrong tyre pressure, can affect wear.

Price up the tyres. If the van has done such a low mileage and has been driven sensibly, then within a couple of years of ownership, you are looking at replacements again. That would make me go "ouch".


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

My 2.8 Hymer has done 29,000 miles and still has plenty of tread left on the front and rear.

Check to see if the tyre tread is even. Look for other damage to the tyre such as the walls. It's quite difficult to get the wheels balanced and aligned on a motorhome. This, together with the wrong tyre pressure, can affect wear.

Price up the tyres. If the van has done such a low mileage and has been driven sensibly, then within a couple of years of ownership, you are looking at replacements again. That would make me go "ouch".


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Our Burstner has done 12000 miles and the continental vanco camper tyres are half worn on the fronts so will not be replacing with continentals when required.

Previous Euramobil sold with 45000 miles using michelin camping car tyres. Rears original and fronts changed at about 30000 miles only because had a front tyre slashed at supermarket in france, but still had good tread.

So it could be the make of tyres not the way it has been driven.
Because I am far easier on burstner than i was on Euramobil as out of the 45000 miles trailer was towed for 30000 miles.

Steve


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

The front tyres on the Murvi were badly worn after about 25,000 miles and I had the tracking checked. It was miles out and was corrected for £50. I've only done a further 3,000 miles since then so cannot comment on the wear, but the steering is a darn sight less heavy so I hope that wear will have improved.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## skiboycey (May 21, 2009)

My 2007 696g has about 11k miles on it and the front tyres probably only have about 4000 miles left in them. Don't forget you are pulling 4 tonnes with a pretty powerful engine through comparitively lightly loaded front wheels which will thus take quite a hammering. I would think nearly worn out tyres at 14000 miles is not too far off what would be expected and not indicative of excessive use. It seems the two people posting on here with the same base chassis and similar body plans are reporting replacement around the 15-18k mark which fits with what you are looking at with your potential purchase. I am about to swap my front and rear tyres to share out the wear - the rears are hardly used so should nicely extend the life of the tyres before they are more or less finished at 5 years at which time I'll replace all 4.

Cheers, Mark


----------



## jbs61 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi,thanks for the replies
its given me something to think about.
Barry


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hello All,
I had to change my front Continental tyres on my Autotrail 696 at 21000 miles which were down to the wear indicators.

Regards,
sennen523.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Just checked mine Front 6mm Rear 9mm
14k miles

Dave p


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

2006 696G on a Merc sprinter (RWD) - bought at 9000mls just over 1 year ago - now 29000....all on Vanco tyres.....no appreciable wear: i guess it is because it is RWD :? :? :? 

Carl


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi
Just check wheels look same condition all around,some people swop Tyres/Wheels with mates prior to changing m/homes or any vehicle come to that,its life.
Ted


----------

